
Ask HN: Chordify.net for flute notes - musiclovermr
I need chordify for flute notes. Is there any developer who has made this possible?
======
choot
So you want to detect flute notes from a YouTube video? That's what Chordify
does for a guitar i think.

I actually tried it here on a flute video: [https://chordify.net/chords/the-
last-of-the-mohicans-the-bes...](https://chordify.net/chords/the-last-of-the-
mohicans-the-best-ever-by-alexandro-querevalu-alexandro-querevalu)

But it only managed to detect background guitar not flute!

The chords are C, F and D minor.

